# Disablement Benefit



## lorelai (5 May 2011)

Hi everyone,

Can anyone tell me if Disablement Benefit payments are subject to medical assessment or anything else like that once you've actually had it awarded to you? Or does it work out that once you have been awarded the weekly payment, that's it, you've got it and nobody can take it away from you?

Also, does the weekly amount continue to be paid until you die, or is it just up to official retirement age? (Hopefully retirement age will come before death for me!)

Please note that Disablement Benefit is a totally different thing to Disability Allowance.

Thanks in advance for any and all replies.


----------



## gipimann (5 May 2011)

According to the operational guidelines for Disablement Benefit, once awarded, the payment is for life:

_Disablement Pensions can be awarded on a provisional basis or for life. Where a Disablement Pension is awarded for life it is payable until the person dies. _

(the guidelines - link below - seem to interchange the terms "disablement benefit" and "disablement pension").

http://www.welfare.ie/EN/OperationalGuidelines/Pages/oib_disableb.aspx


----------

